# Does Anyone know where to get one of these from?



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That's not my pic, just one I found on google

I got a couple around 8 years ago.

It says Seahorse, multi-float. Legend.

I'm sure I got mine from Bias Boating (who've gone bust) or whitworths (local shops not that helpful)

Anyway, having lost one I need to replace it. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried looking for one of these a couple of years ago, was told they were in BCF and Big W but none of the stores I tried had any in stock (tried quite a few around Brisbane and Sunshine Coast). Tried BCF online and after placing the order and paying was told they couldn't get stock either.

Hope you have better luck than I did...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Such a good design for a kayak anchor rig.

I rolled my yak after being hit by the bow wave of a large boat, and my anchor rig + a few other bits got lost in the current.

I've tried heaps of variations in google searches - but no luck.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you looked at Cooper anchors. They have incredible holding power, even on non- sand bottoms. Ask for a discount for being a member of AKFF.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Phoenix

Have you tried a dive shop or Whitworths? They may have something like that float your after


----------

